# collapsible/foldable target stand??



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't have plans for one or pics, but take a look at whitetails web site for a video on the FITA mats they have. They came up with some kind of "X" type stand that should fold up nice and small.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Some time ago, there was a thread on here that had a picture, and dimensions of a tripod-type stand, held together with rope. Perhaps if you made each of the legs in two pieces, held together with two bolts and wing nuts, you could fit into your trunk. I made one, but I have a hatchback, with fold down rear seats, and can use the full length. Try searching for tripod-style stand plans.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

engtee said:


> Some time ago, there was a thread on here that had a picture, and dimensions of a tripod-type stand, held together with rope. Perhaps if you made each of the legs in two pieces, held together with two bolts and wing nuts, you could fit into your trunk. I made one, but I have a hatchback, with fold down rear seats, and can use the full length. Try searching for tripod-style stand plans.


Or maybe you could use some heavy duty PVC pipe that you can take apart.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

I bought an aluminum stepladder, took the top step off, added aluminum supports on each side and created a lightweight and very portable stand. I'll try to post tomorrow.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks for the replies so far guys!!...i have actually considered some of the DIY suggestions but only in my head..he he he !!...can't seem to get started on the actual work until i can see a sample...would also appreciate a link on the whitetail video...thanks again...


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> thanks for the replies so far guys!!...i have actually considered some of the DIY suggestions but only in my head..he he he !!...can't seem to get started on the actual work until i can see a sample...would also appreciate a link on the whitetail video...thanks again...


http://www.archerytargets.com/FITA.aspx at the bottom of the page there is a vid. I have no idea how they are put together though


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks hunt!...another idea in my head!!!


----------



## oldreliable67 (Mar 24, 2003)

Several plans and ideas for stands at the Texas State Archery Assoc. site:

http://www.texasarchery.org/L1/DocumentsRecords.htm

Some are not intended to be portable, but can be modified. Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

skybowman said:


> I bought an aluminum stepladder, took the top step off, added aluminum supports on each side and created a lightweight and very portable stand. I'll try to post tomorrow.


Pretty Clever!. I currently have a wooden tripod that I build. If/when I need to replace it, I'll look at the ladder idea. Do you find it very stable? What height ladder did you buy? I'm guessing a 4 or 5 ft one should do it.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

oldreliable67 said:


> Several plans and ideas for stands at the Texas State Archery Assoc. site:
> 
> http://www.texasarchery.org/L1/DocumentsRecords.htm
> 
> Some are not intended to be portable, but can be modified. Hope this helps.


....yes i have seen those and have printed copies...still figuring out how to make them smaller/portable..thanks!...

skybowman--i like the aluminum ladder idea too and have also actually thought about it before...i would appreciate some pics of that if possible....thanks again guys!!


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow. The stand is plenty stable.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

Here's a photo. An hour's worth of work.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks sky...will definitely try to make one!


----------

